# keyboard for ucraine [solved]

## djinnZ

I need to assemble a dual OS (linux+windows) PC for a gift, to send in Ukraine. So i need a confirm: the layout is this (example) or is needed something other?

There are compatibility problems between the OS?

----------

## bbgermany

hi,

Ukrainian is not Russian. Check for this Layout instead: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keyboard_layout#Ukrainian

bb

----------

## DaggyStyle

you are lucky your not in the Ukraine, you could have been hung for saying that   :Laughing: 

----------

## djinnZ

@DaggyStyle: i have heard something about ukrainians vs russians, so i have ask for it. Must be a gift not an outrage...   :Confused: 

Ok thanks for the confirm.

Its possible have an example or a link to buy this keyboard (i have tyed with google but has returned only software keyboards o link to sites written in ciryllic) or better a model similar to the example of mine (with both english and ukrainian layout)?

Take an used keyboard from ebay also is unreasonable.

In italy (where i am) seems impossible to found.

----------

## Jaglover

I depends on what region of Ukraine your gift goes to. During Sovjet era lots of russians migrated into Ukraine, mostly to the industrial east Ukraine. In big east cities you may need to speak russian to be understood (close to 100% of russification, dream of russian imperialism becoming true). OTOH, ethnic Ukrainians in western parts of country look at russians as invaders and speak their native language.

----------

## ultraincognito

Hello from Ukraine!

The best variant is English/Ukrainian or English/Ukrainian/Russian keyboard.

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> There are compatibility problems between the OS?

 

If using the utf-8 coding then no.

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Ukrainian is not Russian.

 

It's exactly.

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> I depends on what region of Ukraine your gift goes to. During Sovjet era lots of russians migrated into Ukraine, mostly to the industrial east Ukraine. In big east cities you may need to speak russian to be understood (close to 100% of russification, dream of russian imperialism becoming true). OTOH, ethnic Ukrainians in western parts of country look at russians as invaders and speak their native language.

 

I live in Kiev and Ukrainian is my native language.

----------

## Jaglover

Kiev is a beautiful city ... at least the central part, have been there several times. Do you still shut down the traffic lights during rush hour? I remember those nicely dressed girls - traffic controllers - who did incredibly good job keeping the traffic flowing.

----------

## djinnZ

this or this ?

The goal is to configure the computer without requirements of support in Ukraine.

I think there are the same bad people as personnel in computers shops, in all the world, with no exceptions.

So the possibility to have the pc or the os intentionally damaged and replaced after the keyboard replacement must be excluded.

In fact must be only a base for skype (or other voip) or emails.

The alternative is send the pc without any os and keyboard. (an ukrainian, employee at a friends of mine, will send a pc to communicate with its daughter)

----------

## ultraincognito

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> this

 

No.

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> or this ?

 

I think yes but the photo has a bad quality.

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> The goal is to configure the computer without requirements of support in Ukraine.
> 
> I think there are the same bad people as personnel in computers shops, in all the world, with no exceptions.
> 
> So the possibility to have the pc or the os intentionally damaged and replaced after the keyboard replacement must be excluded.
> ...

 

Ukrainian and English keyboards have different labels only. If you will give a purely Enlish keyboard I don't think it will be bad. Thing is in settings of an OS.

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> The alternative is send the pc without any os and keyboard. (an ukrainian, employee at a friends of mine, will send a pc to communicate with its daughter)

 

Install the Gentoo on her computer  :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

all clear, thanks.

----------

